
The era of easily faked, AI-generated photos is quickly emerging - rising-sky
https://qz.com/1115353/new-research-from-nvidia-shows-that-the-era-of-easily-faked-ai-generated-photos-is-quickly-emerging/
======
meta_AU
As the images generated by GANs keep improving, I wonder if we will see a new
wave of captcha - "select the real images". Though if the image are too good
then the difficulty may end up being too high.

~~~
nerdwaller
Pretty insane to think about, especially since most people responding to
captchas are really just training a model. Perhaps by now the model is pretty
close to optimized as good as it can wit the current inputs.

------
contingencies
The point is, you don't actually need a believable image in many cases. In the
same way that a poor fake ID gets you in to a bar, a poorly generated low-
resolution photo justifies the fake news written next to it. Just look at the
history of bigfoot and UFO sightings! Now those would be mischievous to
generate...

